# Heidetour am 16.10. (evtl. auch 17.10.)



## Janny (10. Oktober 2004)

Moinsen,
hier ein paar Worte zur Heidetour, die ich für den 16.10. ins LMB gesetzt habe.

Das Gelände ist hier flacher als in den Harburger Bergen. Man könnte sagen 'Anfängerfreundlich'. Aber 's macht trotzdem Spass.
Die Tour soll nach den Wünschen der Teilnehmer (Tempo, Länge, Strecke) gestaltet werden. Frühe Anmeldung sichert Mitspracherecht.
Die Anfahrt mit dem Auto: Von Harburg auf der Bundesstrasse 75 Richtung Bremen fahren, Richtung Buchholz abzweigen, der Beschilderung Richtung Bahnhof folgen, im Zweifelsfall die freundlichen Eingeborenen um Rat fragen.
Die Anfahrt mit der Bahn: Mit dem (blau-gelben) Metronom um 10:14 ab Hauptbahnhof Richtung Bremen, oder um 10:33 in Harburg zusteigen, Ankunft Buchholz um 10:44
Die Anfahrt mit dem Rad: Viele Wege führen von Harburg nach Buchholz. Entweder der Bundesstrasse 75 folgen, oder den mit dem weissen Kreuz auf schwarzem Untergrund markierten Europäischen Fernwanderweg E1 nehmen.

Alles weitere können wir dann ja in diesem Thread besprechen. (Falls jetzt alle Interessenten lieber am Sonntag fahren wollen, muss ich mich halt am Samstag mit den Getränken ein bischen zurückhalten. Und wenn Ihr lieber gleich mitten in der Heide in Undeloh loslegen wollt, auch kein Problem. Aber Ihr verpasst dann natürlich die sagenhaften Trails um Buchholz wie etwa die Stevens-Jeantex-Cup Strecke im Buchholzer Stadtwald, oder die Höllenschlucht, oder den Brunsberg, oder den Pferdekopf, oder oder oder).


----------



## Sanz (10. Oktober 2004)

> hier ein paar Worte zur Heidetour, die ich für den 16.10. ins LMB gesetzt habe.



Du hast die Tour für den 17. reingesetzt! Guckst Du LMB!  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janny (10. Oktober 2004)

Ooops, da bin ich wohl noch mal am Mausrädchen entlanggestreift. 
Hab 's schwuppdiwupp wieder auf 16.10. gestellt. Das nur zum Beweis, wie flexibel ich in meiner Planung bin.
Und zu meiner Verteidigung werde ich natürlich behaupten, dass ich das nur falsch reingesetzt habe, um zu kontrollieren, ob hier auch aufmerksam gelesen wird. Ausserdem bleibt der Thread immer schön oben in der Liste, wenn was geschrieben wird. Wer findet den nächsten Fehler?


----------



## Netghost (11. Oktober 2004)

Öhm technisch 'mittel'? 

Die trails musst du mir bitte zeigen, ich hab in meinen 12 Jahren Buchholzer dasein noch keinen gesehen der das Prädikat 'mittel' verdient hat. Die HaBe's sind 'mittel' und deister fängt dann an schwer zu werden. Aber um Buchholz herum kenne ich eigentlich nichts das zu schwierig für mich wäre. Es sei denn du siehst Kilometerlange versandete Reiterwege als 'mittel' an.


----------



## ouchylove (11. Oktober 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> hier ein paar Worte zur Heidetour, die ich für den 16.10. ins LMB gesetzt habe.



... schade, ich wäre gern mitgekommen, aber am 16.10. hat ja auch Andre seine Tour gepostet ... geht es vielleicht auch am Sonntag?

Fragt,
verena


----------



## Alan (11. Oktober 2004)

Morgens, 

finde es ein wenig unglücklich, an einem Tag zwei Touren anzubieten, die im Prinzip das gleiche Publikum ansprechen und deren Startorte nicht allzuweit auseinanderliegen. Also Janny, beherrsch dich bitte am Samstagabend  und verleg die Tour bitte auf den 17. Das käme besonders mir sehr entgegen, da ich aus mehr oder minder bekannten Gründen an Samstagsausfahrten eh nicht teilnehmen kann. Meine letzte Fahrt im Buchholzer Bereich liegt schon ein paar Jahre zurück, ich hab das Gelände aber in durchaus angenehmer Erinnerung und würde dort mal wieder gerne unterwegs sein. 

Saludos

Det


----------



## Smash (11. Oktober 2004)

Moin Moin!
Als 'Vorgeschmack' auf eine solche Tour habe ich hier ein paar Bilder vom 'Hausrevier' Nordheide hoch geladen...
... würde auch mitfahren, wenn die Tour am Sonntag stattfindet.

Bis dahin und Gruß, Smash


----------



## Rabbit (11. Oktober 2004)

Off-Topic:


			
				Netghost schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm technisch 'mittel'? ...
> 
> Die HaBe's sind 'mittel' und deister fängt dann an schwer zu werden.


Ich denke für hiesige Verhältnisse kann man hier und da durchaus das "Prädikat" mittel auch für die Trails in/um Buchholz vergeben.
Vergleiche ich die Trails allerdings mit den aus den Alpen oder den Dolomiten, so entlocken mir auch die 'mittleren' Trails in den HaBes und die 'schweren' im Deister nur ein müdes Lächeln! 

Will heißen: Eine Diskussion darum wäre müßig zu führen, also lassen wir das!

On-Topic: Je nach Wind und Wetter wäre ich u.U. am Samstag dabei, Sonntag vermutlich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Netghost (11. Oktober 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Off-Topic:
> 
> Ich denke für hiesige Verhältnisse kann man hier und da durchaus das "Prädikat" mittel auch für die Trails in/um Buchholz vergeben.
> Vergleiche ich die Trails allerdings mit den aus den Alpen oder den Dolomiten, so entlocken mir auch die 'mittleren' Trails in den HaBes und die 'schweren' im Deister nur ein müdes Lächeln!
> ...



Hmm stimmt sogesehen hast du recht  

btw: ich bin auch dabei, ob Sa oder So ist mir latex. hauptsache biken


----------



## Mira (11. Oktober 2004)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei, gutes Wetter vorrausgesetzt (blabla wie immer).


----------



## NoFunAtAll (11. Oktober 2004)

Mir würde es Sonntag auch passen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janny (11. Oktober 2004)

Hm, sieht nach Sonntag aus. Euer Wunsch ist mir Befehl. Ich frag' noch mal bei denen nach, die sich schon angemeldet haben und ändere das dann. Vielleicht fahre ich ja auch Samstag und Sonntag hier. Und die technische Schwierigkeit stufe ich dann im LMB auch noch runter. Aber dass mir hinterher keiner meckert, wenn er auf die Nase fällt.


----------



## Alan (11. Oktober 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> ... sieht nach Sonntag aus. Euer Wunsch ist mir Befehl...



Braver Junge.  Darfst dann sonntags in der Früh auch wieder wie im letzten Jahr mit den Crossern durch den Wald.  

Bis denne

Det


----------



## OBRADY (12. Oktober 2004)

Oh Ja..Oh ja...  

Sonntag bei Sonnenschein will ich auch dabei sein...

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Janny (12. Oktober 2004)

So, jetzt steht 's auch im LMB offiziell für den 17.10. angekündigt. Wer jetzt doch noch am 16.10. hier fahren will, kann mich ja noch anfordern.
Ansonsten: Eintragen und immer schön Aufessen, damit Sonntag auch wirklich ein solcher wird.


----------



## Alan (12. Oktober 2004)

Hab mich im LMB eingetragen. 1,5 h Dauer ist ja ein bißchen mager, oder?  Da geht doch bestimmt noch was... 

Bis Sonntag, 

Det


----------



## Janny (13. Oktober 2004)

Ja, nee, die 90 min sind ja eine Mindestdauer. Die brauchen wir, wenn wir nur die kleine Runde um den Brunsberg drehen. Ich hoffe aber, dass die Mehrzahl der Teilnehmer Lust auf mehr hat. Dann können wir nämlich noch so 3 bis 4 Stunden dranhängen. Erstmal abwarten wer so auftaucht, was das Wetter sagt, ob jemand unausgeschlafen ist oder Restalkohol hat - man weiß ja nie. Aber für 90 min steig' ich normalerweise auch nicht aufs Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (15. Oktober 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag bei *Sonnenschein* will ich auch dabei sein...


Den wird's laut aktuellem Wetterbericht wohl eher am Samstag geben ... aber "ihr" wolltet ja unbedingt am Sonntag 
Lt. WETTER.COM gibt's am Sonntag eine 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 

Schade, ich hatte mich schon soooo auf die Heide gefreut.


----------



## Janny (15. Oktober 2004)

Ach, Gewäsch. Hier in der Heide regnet es nie lang.   
Wollte noch mal daran erinnern, dass die Tour ja mehr oder weniger von TAU angeregt wurde, der auf der Suche nach GPS-Daten aus der Heide war. Wenn von den Teilnehmenden also jemand solch moderne Ausrüstung besitzt, könnte er dem TAU ja einen Gefallen tun, und aufzeichnen.


----------



## Rabbit (15. Oktober 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn von den Teilnehmenden also jemand solch moderne Ausrüstung besitzt, könnte er dem TAU ja einen Gefallen tun, und aufzeichnen.


Deine, sagen wir mal "Akquisitionsmethoden" werden auch immer ausgeklügelter!


----------



## Alan (15. Oktober 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> "Akquisitionsmethoden" werden auch immer ausgeklügelter!



Man muß halt mit der Zeit gehen. Wenn ein einfaches "Lass uns mal durch den Dreck fahren" nicht mehr ausreicht, muss halt den Technikverliebten ein zusätzlicher Anreiz gegeben werden.


----------



## OBRADY (17. Oktober 2004)

...bin leider nicht dabei...wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß..

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Netghost (17. Oktober 2004)

Bin auch net dabei...wegen eigener Blödheit...und mangelnder Vorsorge


----------



## NoFunAtAll (17. Oktober 2004)

Hey Jan.

war ne super Tour mit Olaf, Jan V, Detlef und Harry über den Brunsberg, das Büsenbachtal (mit Rettungshubschrauber angucken), (ab hier hat Harry definitiv was verpasst) dann ein etwas langweiliger Weg zum Wilseder Berg, dann zum Totengrund (+einmal rum), wieder zurück auf den Wilseder Berg, dann nach Undeloh und durch die Heide zu mir. Ich hoffe ihr seid noch gut nach Buchholz gekommen.



Können wir gerne mal wieder machen.


----------



## JanV (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

mir hat es auch gut gefallen. War ne nette Gruppe und ne schoene Tour mit ueber 80 km. auf mne Tacho. Falls mal wieder was los ist auf der Heide , bin ich dabei. Auch wenn's regnet.


----------



## Alan (17. Oktober 2004)

Morgens, 

mit der heutigen Tour dürfte Jan(ny) sich wirklich was eingebrockt haben...  Es wird auf Wiederholung bestanden.  Der Totengrund darf während einer kommenden Ausfahrt auch gerne ein zweites Mal befahren werden. Bin sehr gespannt auf die Brücke bei Nässe... Die Sonne hat sich ein wenig rar gemacht, doch dürfte dies die Anzahl an Spaziergängern um den Wilseder Berg in erträglichen Ausmaßen gehalten haben. 169,2 Meter, man bekommt fast Höhenangst.  Was nur bei bzw. vor dem Rettungshubschraubereinsatz passiert sein mag...
Die Gruppe hat gut harmoniert, viel Fahren, wenig Pausen, erträgliches Wetter, ordentlicher spanischer Krach für wahre Männer auf dem Rückweg (Zitat JanV), nur leichter Schmerz im Rücken, kleines Schläfchen nach dem Essen. Was will man mehr erwarten?


Also - gerne wieder.


----------



## Smash (18. Oktober 2004)

Moin!
Auch von meiner Seite vielen Dank für die schöne Tour und Grüße an alle Mitfahrer und an Janny insbesondere!
Auf die nächste Tour freue ich mich heute schon...   
Bis dann, Smash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (18. Oktober 2004)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:
			
		

> ... war ne super Tour mit Olaf, Jan V, Detlef und Harry über den Brunsberg, das Büsenbachtal (mit Rettungshubschrauber angucken), *(ab hier hat Harry definitiv was verpasst)* ...


Das kann man so nicht sagen. Schließlich habe ich auf dem Rückweg durch Zufall noch die *Höllenschlucht* gefunden. Ist ja auch ein netter "Spielplatz" 
Und auch der Freudenthalweg ist stellenweise sehr nett, wie übrigens die ganze Gegend. Das schreit wirklich nach einer Wiederholung 
Dann werde ich mir eine "(Konditions- und Kräfte-)mordende" Tour mit Andre am Vortag in den HaBes allerdings schenken und meine Kräfte für die Heidetour aufsparen 

Dank an unseren Guide Janny!


----------

